# Newbie with a couple questions?



## tdborchers (Dec 27, 2011)

Hi all, Im new here and have a few question about the layout i am trying to get together.I had HO when i was younger but am trying to build a N scale deal.My wife is wanting to do the scenery and i just want the trains to work fairly trouble free LOL. I have alot of older engines and rolling stock so iam going to use atlas code 80 track(because i have alot of good track left over from my first atempt and its cheaper)I am not a prototype modeler so the track not being perfect in scale is ok with me.Ok on to the questions.
1)I want to run 4-8-4 northerns by bachman and 6 axle deisels, will these run on a 11 inch radius turn. I have tryed to use atlas rts program and 11 inch is the largest i can get on the layout i have size for.
2)I want to have a mountian, what is a good grade from what i figured in rts i have a 3.6 and 3.2 grade.Is that to steep.
3)Switches. On the mainlines i have #6 turnouts for the crossovers and i have standard switches in my yard.
Sorry to be long winded would just like to get as much info as possible before i buy more track and start laying it down.
Any help would be appreciated.
thanks in advance
Terry


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Eleven inches curves are fine for four axle diesels and my Kato six axle locos can also handle them,though looking awkward doing it.Only the smaller steamers will be happy with 11 in. and I can guess that a 4-8-4 will have a hard time on such radius,that is if it can handle them at all.In N scale,15+ in. radiuses are recommended if you want to run steamers and even that may not be enough for some locos.Search the Bachmann website,you may be able to find the minimum required radiuses for their models.

The recommended maximum grade is 2%,but if running short trains you may get away with 3% and even 4% grades.You either run short trains or add locos.Sometimes,no matter how hard you try,engineering smooth grades is impossible,specially on small layouts.

And you say you want troublefree running,so stay away from bottomline Bachmann's engines.Go for their Spectrum line or better still,better brands.Kato's are tops closely followed by Atlas,and I've read good things about Life-Like's Proto series locos.Athearn and Intermountain are also brands to consider.


----------



## tdborchers (Dec 27, 2011)

Thanks

I already figured the Bachman train thin out but i have them and want to try to make them work LOL.I will check there website.
Thanks


----------

